# Khám sức khỏe sinh sản tiền hôn nhân cho nam giới



## Sim Med (7/10/19)

Khám sức khỏe sinh sản tiền hôn nhân cho nam giới giúp đánh giá sức khỏe tổng thể cũng như phát hiện các bệnh di truyền để có biện pháp phòng ngừa lây truyền giữa vợ chồng và bảo vệ tương lai những đứa con giúp cho cuộc sống gia đình thêm hạnh phúc.

*1. Khám sức khỏe tiền hôn nhân*





​Trong cuộc sống hiện đại ngày nay thì khám sức khỏe tiền hôn nhân không còn là điều quá xa lạ đối với các cặp đôi chuẩn bị kết hôn. Theo thống kê của Tổ chức Y tế thế giới (WHO), Việt Nam là một trong những quốc gia có tỷ lệ vô sinh cao. Vô sinh, hiếm muộn hoặc dị tật bẩm sinh là gánh nặng cũng như nỗi đau của không chỉ gia đình. Do đó, khám sức khỏe sinh sản tiền hôn nhân sẽ góp phần chuẩn bị tốt nhất cho tương lai của cặp vợ chồng.
Việc chuẩn bị kiến thức, tâm lý cho cuộc sống vợ chồng sẽ khắc phục tối đa những lo lắng, hiểu rõ tình trạng của mình và tránh lây nhiễm cho nhau những căn bệnh lây truyền qua đường tình dục. Bên cạnh đó, có thể phát hiện và điều trị sớm nếu cần thiết một số bệnh tật có thể ảnh hưởng đến vấn đề tình dục, mang thai, sinh đẻ về sau.
Khám sức khỏe sinh sản tiền hôn nhân áp dụng cho cả hai vợ chồng. Đối với nam giới, khám sức khỏe sinh sản nhằm mục đích:

Đánh giá khả năng sinh sản, tình dục của nam giới.
Sàng lọc và phát hiện các bệnh lây truyền qua đường tình dục.
Sàng lọc các bệnh lý về di truyền.
Phát hiện sớm nguyên nhân có thể dẫn tới vô sinh, hiếm muộn.
Đánh giá được sức khỏe sinh sản cho nam giới có thể giúp bác sĩ đưa ra phương án chuẩn bị tốt nhất cho các cặp đôi nếu vợ chồng có vấn đề về sức khỏe chung, sức khỏe sinh sản hoặc vấn đề về di truyền. Thêm vào đó, với một số gói khám tiền hôn nhân nâng cao tại Bệnh viện Đa khoa Quốc tế Vinmec, bệnh nhân sẽ được hỗ trợ và tư vấn tốt nhất:

Tư vấn các biện pháp sinh sản, tránh thai (nếu cần) cho các cặp trước khi lập gia đình.
Tư vấn thời điểm sinh con tốt nhất và các biện pháp cần thiết để có thể sinh ra con khỏe mạnh cho các cặp vợ chồng có kế hoạch sinh con.
*2. Khám sức khỏe tiền hôn nhân cho nam giới gồm những gì?*





​Thực tế, tùy thuộc vào trình độ cũng như hệ thống trang thiết bị của cơ sở y tế mà khám sức khỏe tiền hôn nhân cho nam giới sẽ có khác nhau đôi chút về các hạng mục. Nhưng nhìn chung, khám sức khỏe tiền hôn nhân bao gồm:

Khám sức khỏe tổng quát
Khám sức khỏe sinh sản
*2.1. Khám sức khỏe tổng quát*
Khám sức khỏe tổng quát cho nam giới thường bao gồm:

Khám lâm sàng: Đo huyết áp, đo chỉ số cơ thể
Xét nghiệm máu: Nhóm máu, Nhóm Rh, Công thức máu toàn phần, Xét nghiệm sinh hóa máu (đường huyết, GOT, GPT, Ure, Creatini, Cholesterol, Triglycerid).
Xét nghiệm nước tiểu
Bệnh tan máu, thiếu máu bẩm sinh
Kiểm tra Kháng nguyên viêm gan B, Kháng thể viêm gan B, Kiểm tra viêm gan C.
Một số bệnh lây truyền qua đường tình dục khác: Giang mai, HIV.
Siêu âm ổ bụng
*2.2. Khám sức khỏe sinh sản*
Khi đi khám, bác sĩ sẽ khám lâm sàng bộ phận sinh dục trước, kèm theo siêu âm tinh hoàn để đánh giá, phát hiện tổn thương hoặc bất thường nếu có.
Nam giới cũng sẽ được làm các xét nghiệm cần thiết khác là:

Xét nghiệm tinh dịch đồ
Xét nghiệm dịch niệu đạo
Nội tiết tố sinh dục
Xét nghiệm tinh dịch đồ là phần vô cùng quan trọng trong khám sức khỏe sinh sản nam.
Xét nghiệm tinh dịch đồ dựa trên mẫu tinh dịch nhằm để đánh giá chất lượng của tinh trùng, thông qua các chỉ số như: số lượng, khả năng di động, hình dạng,...Các chỉ số tinh dịch đồ giúp đánh khả năng sinh sản của nam giới. Trong trường hợp người chồng không có tinh trùng, cần phải tiến hành tiếp các xét nghiệm chuyên biệt khác như: định lượng nội tiết sinh dục, siêu âm phần bìu...

*3. Khám sức khỏe tiền hôn nhân có gì đặc biệt?*
Khám sức khỏe tiền hôn nhân là vô cùng cần thiết. Do đó, cho các cặp đôi nhằm chăm sóc sức khỏe cũng như đảm bảo sự tiện lợi, an toàn nhất cho vợ chồng khi đi khám.
Gói khám tiền hôn nhân bao gồm đầy đủ các dịch vụ:

Khám đánh giá khả năng sinh sản, tình dục, sàng lọc các bệnh lây nhiễm qua đường tình dục, sàng lọc các bệnh lý về di truyền, tư vấn các biện pháp sinh sản, tránh thai (nếu cần) cho các cặp trước khi lập gia đình.
Phát hiện sớm nguyên nhân có thể dẫn tới vô sinh, hiếm muộn.
Tư vấn thời điểm sinh con tốt nhất và các biện pháp để có thể sinh ra những đứa con khỏe mạnh thông minh cho các cặp vợ chồng chuẩn bị có kế hoạch sinh con.


----------

